# New York! New York!



## Mohain (Jan 6, 2006)

I went to New York for the first time this year (as part of my honeymoon). Only stayed for one evening and half a day but was totally blown away with it. Looked like a film set :mrgreen: Can't wait to go back. Anyway, here are 4 snapshots that sum up New York to me...

1.






2.





3. 





4.





Cheers, 

Mohain


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

#3 is beautiful.  I have never been to New York.  I think I would be clostrophobic with all of those people!! LOL


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh New York is gorgeous. I don't think I've ever felt more alive than anywhere but there. Great shots, especially #3.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing it with my own eyes in April (we'll land in New York and explore there a bit, I should assume, before we take the drive down to the Meet-Up in Washington DC --- all this provided there are no unforeseen [or actually foreseeable] circumstances that have to do with my mother-in-law). And after I have seen your pics, I am looking forward a little more .


----------



## Holly (Jan 8, 2006)

You have got some great captures of your trip! Its a very busy place regardless where you are..  Love the colors as well that you captured in your photos.. A True sign of New York City!!

LaFoto have fun on your trip there!!   Washington DC Isnt to far from me.. Hope you all have a blast and look forward to seeing ALL your phtos!!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice ones!


----------



## madambaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Great photos! I went to New York last year and it was amazing. Good to see a Cup Noodles ad in Times Square.


----------



## Fate (Jan 12, 2006)

i LOVE NYC for photography. Its so varied...... i cant wait to go there again!


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope you don't mind that I did this to your photo, but I just wanted people to know where they shoot MTV's TRL. lol yes I have too much time on my hands. Great shots and I'm glad you had fun. Someday I will make to NY b4 I get too old to care.


----------



## Mohain (Jan 13, 2006)

No, I don't mind at all 

I took these with a very basic P&S. Can't wait to go back with a 'proper' camera. 

Mind you, wondering around somewhere like NYC for the first time, where there is so much to see, it's quite nice not having to think about camera settings etc and just point and shoot what you see


----------

